

I love GitHub (look at the commit history) - BenedictEggers
https://github.com/IonicaBizau

======
Morphling
Hehe, was actually just last week discussing with friend possibility of
writing something like:"Hello World!" with the commit history, but I see you
beat us to it :)

~~~
ionicabizau
Hey, thanks! I am glad to see this post here. I used my own generator of
commits that is open source here: [https://github.com/IonicaBizau/github-
contributions](https://github.com/IonicaBizau/github-contributions)

(contributions are welcome!) :-)

Also, checkout my answer on StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/23414628/1420197](http://stackoverflow.com/a/23414628/1420197)

...and don't forget to follow me on GitHub to get notified when I create new
projects. :-)

[https://github.com/IonicaBizau](https://github.com/IonicaBizau)

